# Wert zu Zelle hinzu addieren



## raptorrs (15. Nov 2009)

Moin Zusammen!

Ich möchte in einer Tabelle (JavaDB/Derby) mittels eines Update-Statements einen Zahlenwert zu einem bereits in der Tabelle existierenden Wert hinzuaddieren. Komm irgendwie nicht auf die Syntax.

Ich habe folgendes Statement:


```
public void savePayBack(double a, String b, int c, int z) 
    {  
        String updateData;
        pst = null;
        c = null;
        try {
            updateData =   "UPDATE APP.TABLE SET A = A +?, B = ?, C = ? WHERE LFDNR = Z";
            c = DriverManager.getConnection(getDatabaseUrl(), dbProperties); 
            pst = c.prepareStatement(updateData);
            pst.clearParameters();
            pst.setDouble (1, a);
            pst.setString (2, b);
            pst.setInt (3, c);
            pst.setInt(4, z);
            pst.executeUpdate ();
            }
        catch (SQLException ex)
        {
            u.closeWindowBecauseOfSQLExeption(ex, "Dao.Message");
        }         
     closeAll();     
    }
```
A soll also durch Addieren um den Wert a erhöht werden. Kann mir jemand freundlicherweise sagen, wie der String UpdateData korrekt lauten muss?

Das Statement liefert, so wie es hier steht, keine Fehlermeldung, es findet jedoch keine Änderung bei Ausführung statt. Die anderen Felder werden auch korrekt geändert, nur A entzieht sich der Behandlung.

Danke Euch im Voraus!


----------



## sliwalker (16. Nov 2009)

Hi,

kann denn die DB das?
Kannst den Befehl mal manuell mit einem anderen Tool absetzen?
Ansonsten würde ich auch noch deutlicher Klammern.


----------



## raptorrs (16. Nov 2009)

Ich weiss eben nicht, ob die DB das kann.

Aber es würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn so etwas nicht möglich wäre.


----------

